# Is UCLA extension worth it?



## MissSophie

Hi!

I'm an international student looking to study film Directing in LA. I was informed by a friend of mine about the programs at the UCLA extension and I learnt the classes are mostly taken at night.

Has anyone ever take classes there or does anyone know someone who has?

I need reviews please.

Thank you.


----------



## Chris W

I believe @Julie Lew and @IndecisiveElle went to the producing one.


----------



## Chris W

UCLA - Professional Program in Producing - Reviews
		


Or is the professional program different from the extension?


----------



## Julie Lew

The professional program is different from UCLA extension. I don’t have any experience with extension, sorry, but I did love the professional program course!


----------



## Chris W

Julie Lew said:


> The professional program is different from UCLA extension. I don’t have any experience with extension, sorry, but I did love the professional program course!


Ah. I probably should have known that.


----------



## Chris W

It looks like @Sabin did UCLA extension courses.



Sabin said:


> After Outfest, I took the UCLA Professional Program and Extension courses for the past five years or so. And it's been useful but juggling work (and finding work) with writing has been such a stress and I don't really have much by way of cohort in my life.


----------



## Sabin

Chris W said:


> It looks like @Sabin did UCLA extension courses.


Yes, I did. Although I've never taken a directing course at UCLA Extension. I'm sure they're good. You can enroll in a "Directing Track" there. The Professional Program is also a pretty good crash course. They're not always at night. It depends on the course. I don't have direct experience with the directing courses but I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## Chris W

Sabin said:


> The Professional Program is also a pretty good crash course.



Are you able to hopefully review the professional program on this site? That would be awesome.

Which one did you do?









						UCLA - Professional Program in Producing
					

The Professional Program in Producing is modeled after the UCLA M.F.A. Producers Program and provides an intensive overview of the contemporary film, TV and digital media landscape, up-to-the-minute industry insight, and the tools needed to...



					www.filmschool.org
				












						UCLA - Professional Program in Screenwriting
					

The only graduate-level non-degree screenwriting program that has oversight by the UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television.  Learn from renowned UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television MFA Screenwriting Program faculty and receive:   A...



					www.filmschool.org
				












						UCLA - Professional Program in Writing for Television
					

Students in this program focus on workshopping their teleplays and the goal is for each student to complete one spec script of an existing television show and two original pilot scripts by the end of the course. Upon finishing the program...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Sabin

Chris W said:


> Are you able to hopefully review the professional program on this site? That would be awesome.
> 
> Which one did you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UCLA - Professional Program in Producing
> 
> 
> The Professional Program in Producing is modeled after the UCLA M.F.A. Producers Program and provides an intensive overview of the contemporary film, TV and digital media landscape, up-to-the-minute industry insight, and the tools needed to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UCLA - Professional Program in Screenwriting
> 
> 
> The only graduate-level non-degree screenwriting program that has oversight by the UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television.  Learn from renowned UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television MFA Screenwriting Program faculty and receive:   A...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UCLA - Professional Program in Writing for Television
> 
> 
> Students in this program focus on workshopping their teleplays and the goal is for each student to complete one spec script of an existing television show and two original pilot scripts by the end of the course. Upon finishing the program...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


I did screenwriting. I'd prefer not to review it because I didn't have a good terribly good experience for my own reasons. I was deliberating between four projects and I chose to write the wrong two while I was there. I spent a few months writing a screenplay for someone who said they would make it (tailored to their preferences) and they didn't. I spent the rest of the course writing something that needed more development before I set out to write it. So, I came away with largely nothing of worth. To be honest, one of the biggest problems with most screenwriting courses is they spend a very small amount of time ensuring that the script you're writing is strong from a conceptual/story level. It's just "This is the midpoint! This is the low point." Yes, but what is the story? I didn't get that from the Professional Program. That said, had I written the other two projects, I might have had a better experience.


----------



## Chris W

Sabin said:


> I did screenwriting. I'd prefer not to review it because I didn't have a good terribly good experience


You can review anonymously FYI. Any info you can give is a great help to others.


----------



## nwyrkrj

MissSophie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm an international student looking to study film Directing in LA. I was informed by a friend of mine about the programs at the UCLA extension and I learnt the classes are mostly taken at night.
> 
> Has anyone ever take classes there or does anyone know someone who has?
> 
> I need reviews please.
> 
> Thank you.



Hey MissSophie,

I completed the entertainment studies certificate and I'm currently working on the tv and film comprehensive certificate.

In short I'd say UCLA Extension classes and/or certificates are "worth it". What are you looking to do?

Best,
Jesse


----------



## CareerShift27

I am a 31 year old woman who was never able to gain any specific experience in film and am now looking into the certificate to prep for a career shift. The one I am interested in is the Certificate in Producing.


----------



## Chris W

I just added the UCLA extension programs to our database:














 UCLA Extension - Writers’ Program


						The Writers’ Program is one of the most prestigious creative writing and screenwriting continuing education programs in the nation. Our open admissions policy and supportive community ensure that all students are inspired and guided to do their best work. Our curriculum includes 400 annual...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jan 5, 2022
Category: Summer & Short Term Film Schools



















 UCLA Extension - Entertainment Studies (Professional Training in Film & TV and Music)


						Located at the epicenter of the entertainment industry, the Entertainment Studies program at UCLA Extension provides dynamic professional training in the art and business of entertainment. Our courses are designed for people who want a real-world education combined with the integrity and quality...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jan 5, 2022
Category: Summer & Short Term Film Schools






If you've taken UCLA extension courses and can review them it would be awesome! (reviews can by anonymous)


----------



## user1234

You could also check out the Sundance Collab site! They have great resources and classes!

I just signed up for a TV directing master class!


----------

